# Stealth Aero-Cloner



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2012)

I needed a stealth cloner as I am kind of running out of cloning space in my veggy closet to clone.  I wanted to use things I had lying around and make it as stealth as possible.

So, I took a small plastic garbage can I was not using.  I decided that I could use the foam kneeling pads I had purchased for gardening.  I have a small water pump and misc tubing, misters, PVC and PVC fittings.  After drilling the plugs for the clones out, I needed some way for them to stay in the holes.  I discovered that the 1/2" reducer washers used on lavatory p-traps was the right size to go around the plugs and hold them within the hole.  I was set.  This is the result.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2012)

You are too cool. That is great. I guess you can hear a little noise from it? 
That is way cool Goddess.


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2012)

Awesome....might be time for a weekend project.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 2, 2012)

Really nice ... But what about light ? Need to do something like that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2012)

Rosebud, it makes minimal noise.  I anticipated more, but the pump is really quite quiet.  

Clones really don't need light, but I have toyed with putting in a small CFL on the lid.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 5, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Rosebud, it makes minimal noise.  I anticipated more, but the pump is really quite quiet.
> 
> Clones really don't need light, but I have toyed with putting in a small CFL on the lid.


 
Nice and stealthy THG.. I thinking adding a small cfl would increase the heat. submersiable pumps also get heated.. Still a great DIY cloner and stealthy!! I made a few of these Areo Cloners.. biggest problem for me was keeping the water temps downs.. i live in a tropical area its always hot.. I end up putting frozen water bottles a few times a day into the res to keep the the submersiable pump cool.. I still run my areo cloner but also have a bubbler cloner.. which works the same way cept you dont have the heat issues.. instead of using a submersible pump i use a high powerd 4 outlet aquarium pump and airstones..



Plenti Aloha
Squidy


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 5, 2012)

That is a very well thought out and intelligent system.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Squidy and SSSC.

I am using a 20% cycle timer with the system--on for a minute and off for 4 minutes.  This really makes a difference in the water temps.  However, it is not really warm here yet (it got down to 29 F last night).  

I have made several bubble cloners, but wanted to make this stealth--without exterior airpumps and lines.  I also seem to have faster rooting with an aero unit than a bubbler--not sure why.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

with the aero units you acually have the most oxygen getting to the cuttings and there fore are gettinmg a better medium to promote root growth from what I have been reading. 

:aok: every nice build

With the way you have been kicking it lately I'm ready to get on one knee and pop the question.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 9, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks Squidy and SSSC.
> 
> I am using a 20% cycle timer with the system--on for a minute and off for 4 minutes.  This really makes a difference in the water temps.  However, it is not really warm here yet (it got down to 29 F last night).
> 
> I have made several bubble cloners, but wanted to make this stealth--without exterior airpumps and lines.  I also seem to have faster rooting with an aero unit than a bubbler--not sure why.


 

THG :ciao: a timer seems like it could help with temps.. good luck during summer..i was told to use a timer too by the guy at the grow store.. but from the friend who talked me into building my own areo cloner swore it wouldnt matter it would still get to hot and id still have to use ice bottles to cool the water.. I HATE WHENS HES RIGHT !!! and i didnt listen :rofl:

 i found the same thing with my bubbler cloner it takes a lot longer to root and some strains simply dont like water culture rooting... for speed the Areo Cloner is hard to beat.. last batch clones took 5 days.. i have had them showing roots in 3 days before... and bubble cloners do looks some what ghetto and hard to hide for sure.. Aloha and great thread and great mind to come up with something that stealthy..

SquidyP


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2012)

Did you use a cycle timer?  I have no heat problems using a cycle timer.

Using a cycle timer, the temps do not really get any higher than ambient room temps.  It is a little harder on the pump to be turned on so much, but I believe it also helps the pump life by not getting too warm.  A 20% cycle timer runs for 1 minute and is off for 4 minutes.  It seems that the pump just does not build up any significant heat only running 1 minute and then "resting" for 4 minutes.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 11, 2012)

no i didnt use a cycle timer.. in reality i am just being a cheap *** about it... probably break down and try a cycle timer.. I also think my res is kinda small for the pump i got , it only holds 2 gallons of water.. i always thought a bigger res would probably stay cooler too.. does seem to make sense about the pump not being on long enough to heat up.. my place is an oven. and couldnt hurt to try..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2012)

Yes you can.


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 12, 2012)

*i love it... absoulytly awsome..
best thing is you made er with parts n scraps from home...

i have also used mats simular for inserts....
great job..
LH*


----------



## dekgib (May 12, 2012)

The hemp goddess I am impressed. Talk about diy this is an awesome thread. Good job.


----------

